# Anti Fatigue Mats



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

What are you using? Source for inexpensive, good quality mats?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

I got mine a couple of months ago on sale from Woodcraft. I don't remember the exact price but it was around $25. It is worth every penny.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I bought some mats from Woodcraft when they had them on sale. I think they were around $10-12 each, and about 2ft by 5 ft. They are nice mats and comfy.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

I got mine from Costco. They came in a pack of 24 sq ft so that means 6 pieces. I have them every where I walk or stand. I think I paid $8 a pack. The packs didn't come with enough ends or tapered pieces so I filled in the blanks with other manufactures pieces. The pieces fit together with a little cutting to match the dovetails.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

bobdurnell,

Do the squares stay together? If you run the vacuum over them, does it pull the joints apart>


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I've seen some at Lowes. Anyone tried them?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Got mine from Sam's Club for about $15 for a 6 pack. Got to ba a pain tripping over, cleaning around,
keeping in place so now the dogs have a soft place to sleep.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I had the same problem with mine as Gary did. I used some spray adhesive under them and that helped…for a little while. They still cause some tripping hazzards so I don't keep them near my tools but do use them in front of my workbenches.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I use some old car mats.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

Dave Herron, Good questions, Yes the squares are hooked together with those crazy dovetails. Yes they could be a tripping hazard but I found some yellow ends that are tapered at a woodworking show and I made them fit. Yes the shop vac does lift them so I modified the floor sweep with shims to raise it a little so it doesn't pick them up so bad. I found the best vacuum is an old regular upright carpet vacuum that got replaced. I tried using carpet tape to secure them but eventually they come off the tape so I just leave them alone. Hope all this helps. By the way, I just checked out your shop and man am I empressed. To be honest, I really can't tell if all the spongyness helps, but when my brother Rico, a fellow LJ, comes to visit and work with me he can really tell the difference from standing on old, hard, cold concrete.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

One of the only things that I buy from Harbor freight.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I just bought a couple of packs from Harbor Freight and they lock together with dovetails. But boy, do they *STINK *like cheap rubber for a few days, and I mean really bad. We had to keep them outside until they settled down. I do find them quite comfortable. Not sure how long they will last, but they are cheap.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

I pick up a few every once in a while at local on-line auctions.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave,
I use THESE from Amazon. They've made a big difference. I find I have a lot less leg and back pain after a long day. Good luck!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Here comes Bob the contrarian. <g>

I have always been opposed to scatter mats of all descriptions as they are inherintly dust magnets and pose real risks in many settings with respect to accidental tripping .
They make the use of any rolling stock in your shop nearly impossible.
They are difficult to keep clean.

I can't honestly criticise without offering an alternative so think about this:
Go out and treat yourself to a pair of high quality rubber or similar cushioned soled shoes/boots .
(It's probably a better grade of what you are trying to scatter around your shop in the form of mats.)
Make sure they support both your arch and your ankles if you have back problems.
Leave them in the shop and wear them during your activities there.
You will have a clean, smooth floor to work on and the chances of an accident are greatly reduced.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree Bob.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

You can get eight 2×2 connectable mats at SAMS Club for $20.00 - Home Depot and Lowes carry them as well. Harbour Freight has them. I completely floored my shop with them and they work great.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

My wife bought me the one at Woodcraft, after I complained about my back hurting when building an extreme birdhouse. I just have the one and I put it in front of my workbench so its not a problem with my rolling wood shop. It is nicer to stand on than concrete but I can see how having a bunch scattered around your shop might be a tripping hazard.


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm with Bob … them steel decks in the Navy taught me not to be cheap when it comes to boots and cushioned soles … on the clean side of my workshop where my drafting and layout tables are … I have three of the big anti-fatigue mats Rockler sells … for convenience (the wife commandeered the other two) ... basically so I don't have to worry about lacing up my boots if I'm going to be spending the day goofin' off … I mean designing or putting the finishing touches on a project … but I only wear the boots when I'm working on the other side of the shop which doesn't have any mats … and to be totally honest … I actually feel more comfortable when I'm working in the boots than I do on the anti-fatigue mats with regular shoes (and yes, I'm lazy enough to think lacing up boots is too much work!).


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

My fatigue mat is a concreat slab. Had one at one time, but never liked it. They are in the warehouse where I work and they are more of a trip hazard than a benifit. Shoes make the comfort for me: the more cushion the better.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I did the same as David (Brad); I have one single large mat from Woodcraft in front of the lathe which remains stationary.


----------

